# Barista Training - 5M Coffee



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well after getting my MC2 and Gaggia Classic a little over a month or so I have had very limited time to practice/play and when I did get a chance it was usually interrupted and given the fact I had very little base knowledge I thought some sort of training might help!! At the very least I would get some much needed practice with some direction from someone who actually knew what they were doing and more importantly what I was doing wrong!

I had looked at few sites and liked the idea having a go on some top of the range machines however I thought actually it would be better if I learned how to get the best out of my kit! This is when I found Glenn of 5Mcoffee (you might have seen him lurking on here!!







). Just out of luck he had a date available that suited both of us!

Well that date has come and passed and I have to say I think it was the best decision I have made on my coffee journey so far!

I was very nervous about making him that first coffee, but that was just cause I knew how bad it was going to be!

After that first shot he picked up a few things that could do with changing and correcting! The first meant I wasn't wasting so much coffee (bonus) and the second saved me a lot of faffing during shot preparation (double bonus, more shots pulled in less time!) and the third meant my tamping technique was improved. I have to say that all these things were really simple and will/have made things more repeatable, less time consuming and less messy!! But without Glenns input I would still be faffing to my hearts content covering the kitchen in coffee and getting nowhere fast!

The largest part of the training time was then spent on espresso extraction and producing some shots. We managed to produce 3-4 of the best tasting shots I have had and they were pretty consistently good.

Then we went onto milk steaming!! In the time I had the machine I hadn't even dared to try! Well I have to say this was a revelation. I really enjoyed this and so did my wife and daughter! Hot chocolate and flat whites and lattes all round!! I honestly don't think I would have tried milk steaming for weeks as I was just trying to concentrating on getting a descent espresso.

I really enjoyed the whole experience and couldn't have asked for a nicer teacher he even managed to cope with my ice skating dog and babbling kids!

The day after training I tried to put my training to use and did!! I managed to make a decent espresso for me a flat white for the wife, hot chocolate for my daughter and a flat white for me too! Thats not to say I didn't mess any shots up that day but I knew I had almost before I had poured them!

I learned a lot more than listed above but those are just the things that I think stand out. But I also think it has also helped me make up my mind on where I go from here in terms of equipment! I was all set to ask Santa for a Brewtus from BB but now I am willing to wait (this may change) and pick up a second hand dual boiler machine and use the rest of the budget to get a mazzer super jolly or similar, this is because I am now happier with my machine (cause I know how to use it better). And the funny thing is whereas I wanted a dual boiler machine just for temp stability now I want it for its steaming too as I am sure will be producing milky drinks a lot more!

Now maybe this sort of training isnt for everyone but certainly for me starting out in espresso it was perfect but I am sure everyone would learn something that would enable them to get better coffee from their equipment and it may even halt that upgraditist bug thats going round!

So if you are wondering what to ask Santa for this Christmas then maybe you should consider a Glenn!! I cant recommend it enough!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Some quality training is always a helpful thing for folks at the beginning of their journey, reading on here helps a hell of a lot but some hands on guidance and correction is infinitely more effective, Glenn is one of a few guys on here that can give training in a calm and considered manner regardless of the level of your skills, good choice dude.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think that having proper coffee preparation training is the most fantastic thing that a novice coffee user can do. I went for a number of years using tinned (ground) coffee and then, having bought a coffee grinder, found that there is a huge jump in skill required so as to get the best out of the equipment. Glenn, our forum moderator came over to our house a little under a year ago and spent a morning with my wife and I. It was spot on to use our gear rather than somebody else's equipment and we learned so much in such a short space of time. Having proper training maximises what your kit can do but, at the same time, it also exposes the weaknesses. So much so that we changed the espresso machine a short while afterwards and have come on in leaps and bounds again.

Training isn't cheap but, for a 1:1 for about 3 hours using your stuff and honed to what you want, it seems like excellent value to me. What is the point of spending a fortune on gear and not using it properly? No end of You Tube videos will substitute for a proper class: you need to see the effects of grind, of milk frothing and so on. Something pixelated on a computer screen is not the same.

Indeed, if you are considering having instruction, sign up, most likely, you wont regret doing it - we didn't.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

series530 said:


> Training isn't cheap but, for a 1:1 for about 3 hours using your stuff and honed to what you want, it seems like excellent value to me.


Just out of interest, how much is it?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well its not cheap but not expensive either. Probably not our place to state cost but it is very much inline with costs of other day or half day training out there.

I can't overstate how good it is to have 1 to 1 tuition, cause even if you are in a small number session there is always someone who needs lots of attention (me!!) And the others miss out and with 1 to 1 it is always able to be tailored to your needs.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Some quality training is always a helpful thing for folks at the beginning of their journey, reading on here helps a hell of a lot but some hands on guidance and correction is infinitely more effective, Glenn is one of a few guys on here that can give training in a calm and considered manner regardless of the level of your skills, good choice dude.


Dave succinctly expresses my own views on this. Have had a couple of sessions with Glenn, one at the outset and later when I got my Duetto. Also had other sessions in other places. Interesting making one's own mind up when differences in techniques crop up, but the common core skills are always consistently reiterated by them all! Still on the journey myself, but way ahead of where I would have been otherwise without........

Ian


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Glenn gave me some steaming tuition at the forum day at Bella Barista. It was just a few minutes but has made a staggering difference to the quality of my milky drinks. I can only imagine how good a whole session would be - he is a superb teacher.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

drude said:


> Glenn gave me some steaming tuition at the forum day at Bella Barista. It was just a few minutes but has made a staggering difference to the quality of my milky drinks. I can only imagine how good a whole session would be - he is a superb teacher.


I was there at this time as well and as previously said it just plugged some bits of information together that really clicked together for me and has made my milk come on leaps and bounds, I just wish he had been able to work the same wonders with my dodgy wrists and hands so that I can maybe come up with some consistent art.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd love some training, preferably using my own equipment.

Can anyone recommend someone in West Yorks area?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Limini in bradford are meant to do great courses .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many thanks for the kind words and recommendations

My training rates vary a wee bit depending on travel time, but as a guideline they average £100 for 2 1/2 hours tuition in your home

Travel costs may be extra if outside my main catchment area

PM or email me for full details and I'll give you a tailored quote


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nordberg said:


> I'd love some training, preferably using my own equipment.
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in West Yorks area?


Callum on the forum is in Sheffield might be worth pming him he is pretty knowledgable


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Many thanks for the kind words and recommendations
> 
> My training rates vary a wee bit depending on travel time, but as a guideline they average £100 for 2 1/2 hours tuition in your home
> 
> ...


What is your catchment area, and can a few of us join in (by a few of us, I mean me, my wife, and my best mate)?


----------

